# not working



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Im playing music in my car. All 3 speakers are working i only have on not working. On my right. The sound.cames and goes

What could be the problem?

Cheers


----------



## Acid0057 (Sep 14, 2008)

Loose cables in the door or speaker mount or that speaker is blown and needs to be replaced.

Those are my two guesses.


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Acid0057 said:


> Loose cables in the door or speaker mount or that speaker is blown and needs to be replaced.
> 
> Those are my two guesses.


Is it easy to fix?


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Depends on how they are installed. Some are easy, some are not. Possibly have to remove the door panel,etc.

BG


----------



## Acid0057 (Sep 14, 2008)

Whats the make/model of the car? We might be able to assist or point you in the right direction. Also a Haynes Manual for your car can help show you how to get to the speakers.


----------



## redsolja (May 18, 2012)

Ford laser 2001


----------



## OutlawFirebird (May 14, 2010)

you would probablly have to take the door panel off to get to it. Some pictures of the door pannel would help.


----------

